# All Hail Stinky!



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Just got part of my order from the Stinky Group Buy sent Priority Mail. Man that was fast! (Breaking it in with a Perdomo Patriarch Maduro.)


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad you got it so quick!!! Gotta love the Stinky :biggrin:


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

I was gifted a perdomo patriarch, how was it? I 've been letting it rest in the humidor for a few weeks now.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say ive had mine for a while now and really love it.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I love my stinky's too!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't wait:whoohoo: Have to pick a good smoke to break it in


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I realy need to get a stinky


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet tray that should last ya for years!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice tray... great way to break it in too!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I love my stinky bowl. I hope you love yours too!

:lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice tray


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn I forgot to order mine!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Damn I forgot to order mine!!


You have time  I think the group buy will stay open for a month.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Mines on the way!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I just got mine too...it looks great


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice tray... Now, invite some friends!! :biggrin:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

So shiny and new. Looks really nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice tray there


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Got mine today:humble::smokin:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice tray!


----------

